# Curled toes on 2-day old dove



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all, my baby EC dove is 2 days out of the egg now (incubator hatched) and eating well (MacMilk formula). Doesn't seem to poop hardly ever but he eats every 3 hours and crop empties as it should. It must be going somewhere. Either that, or it's too watery for me to notice when he does go. 
Anyway, he was born with curled toes on both feet. After setting him in a nest of straw instead of paper towels, his one foot uncurled overnight. His other foot is still having problems. I noticed on closer inspection that his middle toe wants to hook over the outer toe. I can gently unhook them and he will start flexing his toes, grasping and ungrasping, but by the time I have to feed him again his toes have re-tangled themselves. Any advice?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just keep an eye on him at the moment, he is still young. The bird in this thread also had curled toes when he was about that age, he turned out to be a collared dove.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=43849&referrerid=560

As he grows you need to make certain that he gets sunshine, calcium and vitamin D3. In the UK, doves have a tendency to suffer from metabolic bone disorder which we correct with calcium/vitamin D3 supplements.

Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,
My names Rachel, and I too am hand rearing a collared Dove as you can see from the above link.
Splat (thats his name) also had curled toes I left it for a couple of days one foot also got better but the other still curled, so we made him a little "snow shoe" a piece of cardboard cut slightly bigger than his foot, spread his foot out on it then placed surgical tape over the top to stick his foot to the cardboard. After a couple of days I removed it and the toes were alot better although re-wrapped again for a furthur 2 days to make sure. I made a donut out of a small towel to sit him in so he didnt topple over.
I feed him on Chick crumbs which are a dark brown colour so his poops easy to see, not sure about the Macmilk, maybe its a lighter colour, although at that age poops are tiny.
As Cynthia says Calcium drops are a good idea and Im sure this helped him with his feet.
Please feel free to PM me anytime, and you will get plenty of help and support on the forum.
Goodluck with this little one, keep us posted.
Rachel


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

The Macmilk recipe I am using is this:
1 jar (71 grams) strained chicken baby food
1 raw egg yolk (16.6 grams)
1 tablespoon low-fat yogurt (15.3 grams)
1/4 teaspoon corn oil (1.13 grams)
0.62 g calcium carbonate
2 drops cod-liver oil 
1 drop vitamin E (diluted 1:10 in corn oil)
2 drops fish body oil
1 small pinch vitamin B complex
25 mg. Vitamin C


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi
That mix sounds like he's getting his vitamins etc, so maybe the "snow shoe" on his feet will help too, although I know some people have said that just the correct nest like you have can also help them to uncurl naturally, unfortunatly Splat's needed a helping hand.
The Macmilk looks as if it will be light coloured so maybe thats why its difficult to see his poops, I should think like you said if its going in and his crop is emptying then it probably will be coming out the other end!
Rachel


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Seijun,

Thanks for helping this little one out.

Just a reminder that correct temperatures are so very important for him, both in this little one's ambient temperature where you are keeping him and for his food when you feed him. In the thread that Feefo linked above, I posted some information on this, please have a read, it's post #10 in the thread, as it may be helpful for you.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I am keeping him at around 95F right now. I have a thermometer in the nest to keep track of the temp. 
Because he is so small its hard to know the exact temp of the food I am feeding him. What I do is let the syringe rest in a bowl of water that is 120F, then take it out and feed him. By the time the food reaches his mouth it has already cooled off, but still warm.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I just wanted to give an update on this little guy. I went ahead and taped his toes since they didn't seem to be improving. Kept the "boot" on for 1.5 days. His foot is much, much better now!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Seijun said:


> I just wanted to give an update on this little guy. I went ahead and taped his toes since they didn't seem to be improving. Kept the "boot" on for 1.5 days. His foot is much, much better now!


Great news! Keep us posted! We're all pulling for you and this little one!

Terry


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

He's a little bundle of energy, at least when he is awake. Tonight I watched him preening his chest fuzz as he was preparing to bed down for the night--so cute!!


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi 
Oh im so pleased the taping worked, its amazing how quick it transforms the feet back to normal.
I dont suppose there is any chance of a photo?
Glad he is doing well, goodluck with him.
Rachel


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Ill see about getting some photos and possibly vid up this weekend.


----------

